# Can you use Corel Draw for graphic rhinestone patterns?



## LetItShine (Sep 9, 2009)

I know how to use Corel Draw to create a rhinestone pattern with text. But does someone know if and how to do it with imported graphics?
Thanks


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

There has actually been quite a few people figuring out more and more ways to use corel draw for making the designs. Luis has made some really great tutorials and has shared them with the members here. Here is a link to that thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789.html. Hope this helps


----------



## LetItShine (Sep 9, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> There has actually been quite a few people figuring out more and more ways to use corel draw for making the designs. Luis has made some really great tutorials and has shared them with the members here. Here is a link to that thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t92789.html. Hope this helps


Thank you, I have the tutorial for creating patterns with text in Corel, and it works great. I will follow the leads to the next informtion. Thank you for your help.


----------

